# Vexilar fl-18 ultra pack



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

Vexilar fl-18 ultra pack with battery display and dual beam transducer (9* & 19*) comes with magnifier cover, charger and softpack. (Front zipper is broken) $375. Located in geauga county. Donnie- (440)708-6209











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

